# Need some advice re: upgrade.....



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, still a little new to posting around here, but this is the place to get advice, so here it goes:

With Verizon, have an upgrade available. Wife is using a recently upgraded iPhone 4s (yeah, yeah, I know) and I have a recently upgraded GNex. Neither of us is going to need an upgrade for a LONG time (maybe ;-). So, before the shared data plans go into effect, I was thinking about pre-ordering a SGS3, not activating it (or swapping it after they needed to activate it @ Verizon), just to have the phone to either hold onto, in case either of us had a problem with our phones (we don't have insurance on either) or selling it to make some money off of it.

A) is this possible to do with a new, subsidized phone? activate it, then swap it so it's not being used?







would you hold onto it (maybe use it?) or sell it?

Sorry if a noob question, just haven't thought about this before.

Thanks!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, you could pre-order the GSIII and simply sell it having never activated it.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

When you pre order you either will need an upgrade or add an additional line on contract. There is no not activating the line. You could sell the phone but be stuck with the additional line of service/contract terms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

He said he is going to take the upgrade on a line that he already has did right? It's up to him if he ever *228s it, no?


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

mldiroff said:


> Ok, still a little new to posting around here, but this is the place to get advice, so here it goes:
> 
> With Verizon, have an upgrade available. Wife is using a recently upgraded iPhone 4s (yeah, yeah, I know) and I have a recently upgraded GNex. Neither of us is going to need an upgrade for a LONG time (maybe ;-). So, before the shared data plans go into effect, I was thinking about pre-ordering a SGS3, not activating it (or swapping it after they needed to activate it @ Verizon), just to have the phone to either hold onto, in case either of us had a problem with our phones (we don't have insurance on either) or selling it to make some money off of it.
> 
> ...


if you can make money of it yeah thats a reason but everything else makes absolutely no sense to me. i have observed that in pretty much every scene i have ever been to. people at some point start buying things they dont need, three nikon d800, five laptops, several cars. it just makes no sense. and then again, you own a nexus and you would consider the s3? i must be an alien because in my mindstate that is the ugliest thing i have ever seen. that homebutton alone would spoil it. but also the fact its shipped with nightmarish touchwiz, apps themed in brown leather and eye scorching colors. i wish i could have seen matias duartes face when he first laid eyes upon.


----------

